# baby leopardgeko identification



## esmee (Aug 30, 2015)

hello!

when i checked the eggs yesterdayy i saw that a baby leo came out of the egg. the parents are a mack snow female and a lavender boldstripe male.
but the baby has a white/pink body with no pattern and red eyes ) that means she also has albino genes, and for as far as i know the parents have non hets.


----------



## AcidicAngel (Jul 24, 2012)

When you say red eyes do you mean fully red?

If so then that would tell me this baby is a Blizzard Albino Eclipse. Because you don't know the parents hets(did you buy from a breeder?) it's impossible to tell which Albino strain it is and it should be sold as pet only and parents not bred again.


----------



## esmee (Aug 30, 2015)

for as far i can see the eyes are completely red. i bought the male from a breeder and i bought the female from a private breeder
i sent an email to the breeder of the snow female, she said that the female is het for albino (bell), she also said that the baby could be super snow albino, what is your opinion ?last year i bred this male with my blizzard female and as expected i only got normals


----------



## AcidicAngel (Jul 24, 2012)

esmee said:


> for as far i can see the eyes are completely red. i bought the male from a breeder and i bought the female from a private breeder
> i sent an email to the breeder of the snow female, she said that the female is het for albino (bell), she also said that the baby could be super snow albino, what is your opinion ?last year i bred this male with my blizzard female and as expected i only got normals


If the female is het Bell than the male has to be too... And both gecko's are het Eclipse if the eyes are totally red.

As for Super Snow Albino- Not possible because only one parent was a Snow.

The baby looks, to me personally, like a Blizzard of some form. However, if you bred the male to a Blizzard and got all Normals(though I suppose hets don't always play nice) I wouldn't expect the male is het Blizzard...
Without Blizzard I honestly couldn't say.

Have you got photo's of both parents and more photo's of the baby?


----------



## esmee (Aug 30, 2015)

i just took some pictures of the gecko's

this is the ''snow het albino female''



lavender boldstripe male


the baby



eyes



i dont know if its important but i still have 1 egg in the incubator and 2 eggs hatched 3 weeks ago, both were snows


----------



## esmee (Aug 30, 2015)

here are the pictures of the baby





the female mack snow het albino



and the lavender boldstipe male


----------



## esmee (Aug 30, 2015)

this is the female : mack snow het albino



the male; lavender boldstripe




the baby


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

With out knowing any thing else about that perants. I'd say the male lavender boldstripe is also a snow and also HET Balbino, so the baby a Balbino super snow. Has it developed any pattern, spotting yet?


----------



## esmee (Aug 30, 2015)

She's doing great! She has developed a supersnow pattern. And i think you are right about the genetics, but maby i am going to let them breed again this year..


----------

